

Looking for a Co-Founder (Boston area) - pbnaidu

Hi,<p>I am developing a travel related Web2.0 web site and looking for a co-founder with programming skills in Java[Spring MVC, Hibernate, AJAX(*), etc] and/or Ruby On Rails. I am also interested in advisers with experience in travel industry.<p>Any pointers to networking in Boston area especially for tech startups would be greatly appreciated.<p>If you're interested please send me an email to pbnaidu@gmail.com.<p>Thanks.
======
epi0Bauqu
MIT has an entrepreneur club: <http://web.mit.edu/e-club/>

You can also meet people through the MIT 100K competition:
<http://www.mit100k.org/>

They both will get going more in the fall.

------
yubrew
There is a Boston Start-up Meetup Group that meets every month. The focus is
on anything software/webapp. <http://finance.groups.yahoo.com/group/boston-
startup-meetup/>

------
nabeel
You can also drop by the Boston OpenCoffee's - a lot of young entrepreneurs
and YC types. It's in cambridge every thursday. www.opencoffeeclub.org

~~~
pbnaidu
Thanks nabeel... I'll check it out and will attend next Thursday...

Thanks Babu

------
nabeel
FYI, we are actually doing an event next Wed at the OpenCoffee Cambridge for
co-founders. It's from 9-12pm at Andala's Coffee.

------
chaostheory
try cofoundr.com

